# Toddler boots



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

That doesn't look like a snowboard boot to me, just a winter boot. You should get snowboad specific boots. 

I'd try him with doubled up socks and see if a snowboard boot would fit. 

My kid has big feet but is skinny, she had a burton boot last year with velcro strap at the top that even at its tightest wasnt all that tight and occasionally she would pop out of it. No harm no foul. What i should have done is add a bit more velcro to the strap so i could tighten it more.


----------



## ScottVD (Jan 19, 2011)

Thx for reply-- 
I'm all for a snowboard specific boots- just can't find them that small. How functional is a boot really going to be if it's super loose or has several layers of socks to make up for 3-4 sizes? I don't want to risk any injuries.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

For a little guy that small just shove him in whatever winter boot and go take him up. He's not going to need a real boot to learn how to ride.


----------



## ScottVD (Jan 19, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> For a little guy that small just shove him in whatever winter boot and go take him up. He's not going to need a real boot to learn how to ride.


Kinda what I was thinking just wanted to hear it from someone else too. Thx.


----------



## MikeIn248 (Dec 6, 2011)

Lamps said:


> That doesn't look like a snowboard boot to me, just a winter boot. You should get snowboad specific boots.


Could you provide a list of manufacturers who make snowboard boots in the size the original poster is asking about -- toddler 8/9?

I did some searching along these lines a few years back and found the same thing -- toddler 11 is the smallest I could find. 

My kid, who's switching to snowboard this year, is 13C so it turned out to be a non-issue for us, but when I tried to buy from local shops I got the "size 2 is the smallest we carry" line (or the smallest that brand makes). Just stuff them with socks and you'll get 3-4 years out of the boots! (Think how much you're saving!) No. I want boots that fit better than that. I'd also go with non-snowboard boots that fit. 

Kamik makes some nice sturdy winter boots for kids. They're a bit pricier than the ones you found, though. REI usually carries a couple models. (And sells them at half off in the spring. I bought several sizes ahead this spring on sale. That won't help you this year, but it might be helpful to know.)


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I just bought my 1.5 year old some awesome Sorel winter boots... now I just have to find some tiny ski boot liners to stick inside them... old school style!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

ScottVD said:


> Thx for reply--
> I'm all for a snowboard specific boots- just can't find them that small. How functional is a boot really going to be if it's super loose or has several layers of socks to make up for 3-4 sizes? I don't want to risk any injuries.


Having thought about this a bit more, I think that burton avenger is probably right, it won't matter much if it's a non-snowboard boot, expecially for a kid that's barely three, he'll be only on really easy slopes I suspect. 

It's also a matter of degree, if 11 is the smallest size and you're kid is barely fitting into a 9 then you're probably better off with a proper snowboard boot. If two pairs of thick socks would work then I'd go with the snowboard boot.


----------



## ScottVD (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies - I snagged a pair of these Kamik "Sledding" boots size 8 from GAP for $60 shipped. I chose them over the Athletech Toddler Boy's Arctic 3 Winter Boot because these specified a lower temperature rating and waterproof. One of the reviews on the Athletech boots said their son's feet were too cold after 10 min of being in the snow. Wet cold feet make for a crummy day on the slopes, so I hope the additional $30 investment makes the difference. Thanks again for the replies!

`S


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

I am running in to the same exact problem, I bought the board, helmet and goggles...Undecided on bindings but my son is a size 8/9 the owner of a local shop said to double up on socks. I guess I will see what happens when the season starts


----------

